# How create jail from difrent version FreeBSD



## pleomati (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi i want to create jail from version FBSD 10.4 and i curently running on FBSD11.2 ,and i need php version 5.6 which cant be installed on 7.1.So i installed exjail and so on then command `ezjail-admin install -r 10.4-RELEASE` and what i have to do next to crate this jail in this 10.4 files


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2019)

All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. As PHP 5.6 is EoL upstream it has been removed from the ports tree.


----------

